# How old was your puppy when you started giving them greenies



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

How old was your puppy when you started giving them greenies or nylabones dental chews? the greenies website says over 6months, and the nylabones doesnt have an age. did you start giving them to your puppies earlier then that? peanut is starting to get teething breath, and i thought that might help with that, he is 3 months old. i dont know maybe its to early. any advice would be loved


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i gave austin greenies at 10 weeks i didnt know i was surrposed to wait oops still to this day even with my older boys i always hold the greenie while they eat it and i watch to make sure to big pieces get swallowed


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i usually give my puppy the lil bits, but once a week i let her have the "real" ones.. i keep careful watch with her, but the boy always ends up eating the last half!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I gave one to rocky when he was 3 mos old and he still isnt finished with it. He has been chewing on it for like 3 weeks, I never knew to wait to give them greenies oops.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i can't remember but for sure she was younger than 6 momths i gave Princess her first one when she was teething and held it for her.I stopped when i noticed she was not letting me hold it and when she eat them to fast.i think they are great while teething since they just nibble on them.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I gave Teddy his first Nylabone when he was a few months old. I don't give Teddy Greenies or any other bone he can chew pieces off of after he choked on a piece. :shock:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico got his first greenie bone at about 5 months while we were visiting a friend (her dog 'gave' it to him) - but prior to that, I'd bought one of the little bags of chips and he would get a couple at a time for a treat.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I gave Cooper greenies starting at 7 weeks... he was chewing on everything, so I went to the feed store to get him a rawhide or something to bite into and the lady suggested Greenies. He didn't start actually eating them for a few months though; he just teethed on them for a while at first.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus was somewhere between 2 1/2 and 3 months old when he got his first one. It sure didn't seem to hurt him any although that first one took him a week to eat. It's still up at the top of his list of favorite treats, that and the doggy chicken jerky.


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Ladybug had her first greenie at 6 months, but she didn't start eating them until a few months later. She would just chew on them at first. She eats them now, but it will take her several days to get through one.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy had his first one when he was about 6 months , Kirby is aloud a little chew on one for a little while but he is just not strong enough to chew it lol he just kinda licks it then get's fed up , he is a baby :lol:


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't give Corky greenies but I do give him the plastic feeling Nylabones. He loves them and he can't chew off pieces. They are very durable. I started giving him those about 3.5-4months. They are really helping now with his teething. He will chew and chew on that thing lately since he is teething!!


----------

